

Students Send Model Airplane to 7,000 Feet - edw519
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/09/students-send-model-airplane-to-7000-feet/

======
th0ma5
I have seen much more impressive technology on the RC boards, although
admittedly, not about altitude. For instance, I was just watching first-
person-view (FPV) autonomous planes with head-tracking and on-screen-displays
(OSD) flying several miles with a UHF setup at about 1W.

------
yellowbkpk
<http://diydrones.com/> has a fairly large community of people working on
autonomous flying vehicles of all sorts.

------
varjag
Can't help thinking that killer drones will get quite affordable soon.

